# How to Build an Oak KnickKnack Cabinet



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*

Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.










This cabinet features cove and bead moldings, Face frame with inset door, both which are assembled with open slot mortis and tennon joints. A glass insert divided by wood muntins and many other key features. This is a great weekend project for all skill level. Be sure to stick around for the end of the video for a special message to a great woodworker and friend. Steve Ramsey of Woodworking for Mere Mortals you can find Steve at http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com






Part 2 of this project will be out very soon. I will post it as soon as it is ready for viewing. 
Happy Woodworking.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Great project. Gonna try one shortly. Oh yea, the link you posted to Steve's site, should be http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Thank you Frank, I corrected the link. I guess my proof reader(me) lol missed it…Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


nice lookin cabinet. I'm along fer the ride


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Ok, ready for part deux.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger Im glad you are along.. and Frank, Im almost done filming, the video will be posted shortly.. sorry for the delay, with the weather we had shop time was tough but its all back to normal now and got a little tied up with a clients project. but all is on track and Part 2 is in motion and about ready to post. :O)


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Laney, clients should come first. Hoping for some shop time today. Weather has been nasty. Definitely not motorcycle weather. Hahaha


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Hey Laney..thanks for the shout-out. That saw is incredible. I've been using it all week! Thanks for everyone who helped out. It was really special.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


YOu are welcome Steve, I'm happy to hear the the saw is working well and being put to good use :O)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Building an Oak Cabinet Part 1*
> 
> Well have I got a great little weekend project for you. This Oak Knickknack cabinet can be wall hung, sit on a tabletop or shelf and is great for displaying those favorite trinkets you collect. This 2 part series will show you how to build one of these cabinets for yourself. Sketch up plans for this project will be available at the end of this series. So stay tuned for that.
> 
> ...


Nice looking cabinet, thanks for posting. Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*How to Build an Oak Knickknack Cabinet Part 2*

Well after a few computer issues, the long awaited part 2 of this project is here. I'm a good woodworker, not so much a good PC tech guy..lol So with the help of some true computer gurus, I was able to render this video, get it uploaded and out to you… given the size of the video, I added a Part 3 to this series which will be the conclusion of the project.






Be sure to stop by the website A Simple Design of Ocala or find me on Facebook


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build an Oak Knickknack Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> Well after a few computer issues, the long awaited part 2 of this project is here. I'm a good woodworker, not so much a good PC tech guy..lol So with the help of some true computer gurus, I was able to render this video, get it uploaded and out to you… given the size of the video, I added a Part 3 to this series which will be the conclusion of the project.
> 
> ...


Laney
Thanks for the video, is plan available on your web site? Once I get my shop up and going I'll be building something like that.
Thanks again
-Matthew


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to Build an Oak Knickknack Cabinet Part 2*
> 
> Well after a few computer issues, the long awaited part 2 of this project is here. I'm a good woodworker, not so much a good PC tech guy..lol So with the help of some true computer gurus, I was able to render this video, get it uploaded and out to you… given the size of the video, I added a Part 3 to this series which will be the conclusion of the project.
> 
> ...


Hey Matthew, The plan will be available on the website once part 3 of this build is uploaded to the public.. I will send out an announcement letting everyone know when it is available.. Thank you.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Part 3 of How to build an Oak Knickkknack Cabinet*

Well it has finally arrived. I do apologize for the delay on this last video in the Oak Cabinet build. Due to mother nature not cooperating with me, videoing was delayed. Hard rain and a metal shop roof make for very bad audio.

I hope you enjoy this last segmant.

If you are interested in Plans for this project be sure to visit the New Online Store where the downloadable plans are available.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Part 3 of How to build an Oak Knickkknack Cabinet*
> 
> Well it has finally arrived. I do apologize for the delay on this last video in the Oak Cabinet build. Due to mother nature not cooperating with me, videoing was delayed. Hard rain and a metal shop roof make for very bad audio.
> 
> ...


Can't take my eyes off the hardware.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Part 3 of How to build an Oak Knickkknack Cabinet*
> 
> Well it has finally arrived. I do apologize for the delay on this last video in the Oak Cabinet build. Due to mother nature not cooperating with me, videoing was delayed. Hard rain and a metal shop roof make for very bad audio.
> 
> ...


LOL Is that a good thing or a bad thing wooded


----------

